
Why Is Medical Marijuana Still Not Accepted in All 50 States? - jseliger
https://promarket.org/medical-marijuana-still-not-accepted-50-statesask-george-stigler/
======
jseliger
Note that it has both cost and quality improvements: "If all 50 states had
legalized medical marijuana by 2014, according to their estimates, that could
translate to savings of $1.5 billion per year in Medicaid spending." In an era
of extensive healthcare tinkering there are very few free lunches with no
downsides. This is one.

